# New to the process, looking for some info



## MV4284 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello,
I am an aspiring police officer like many people on this board and have gone through quite a few tests. The most recent department is one in Rhode Island, I have passed the written, the physical, and just recieved my oral score. It put me 4th on the eligibilty list. As far as i know, there are no current openings, however in the letter they asked me to attend orientation and physical testing for the RI municipal police academny, does this mean that they will be putting me through the academy already or that they just want me to be ready? Im a little confused and anxious. Any information would be greatly appreciated, thank you very much in advance.


----------



## MV4284 (Oct 2, 2005)

See, thats what confuses me, but I'm hoping it means theyre starting it.


----------



## MV4284 (Oct 2, 2005)

Also, I was wondering if anyone knew how to dress for orientation at the academy? thanks in advance


----------

